# DIY Skimmer



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

All u would really need is a smaller tube inside of another tube

some kind of entrance for the water and an exit, and a catch tray on top to catch the waste.

How hard could it be?

I'm sure that's no all yad need but its off on the right foot correct?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

you certaintly could do an air stone skimmer easily that way. i was going to do the same but found my old seaclone up in the attic, so i dropped the idea.


----------



## Timmy44221 (Oct 11, 2005)

I personaly would love to make one. I want to get into saltwater ( a small tank with like 1 fish) but a skimmer seems realy expensive. If you guys can pm or post Ideads on how to make one, I will.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2006)

Thats not even worth it. If you are going to DIY a skimmer, look up the Beckett or Berling models, I hear they are fairly easy to make.

For the money tho, just buy a $50 Seaclone, it'll make life much easier for the same price.


----------



## Timmy44221 (Oct 11, 2005)

Thats the thing. Materials are basicly free for alot of my aquarium DIY projects. So cost is realy cheap.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i can post pictures up later of my skimmer that usues them mj 1200 from the seaclone and the collection cup, all you need is some pvc glue a drill and a saw. This skimmer works extreemly well. i'll post some picures later.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

really looking forward to those pics.

can't wait to see them.


----------



## piranha_dork (Sep 19, 2004)

its just a waste of time IMO... Just go out and buy a used one or a new one. Hey ebay has some







but good luck dude but for me I'm running a backpack cpr for only $50 so eh its all in the luck. hope it works.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

trust me you can build some kick ass skimmers if you have a coupple of basic tools and some spair time. I am actually contenplating on building a beckett skimmer, just for something to do.


----------



## Timmy44221 (Oct 11, 2005)

I do maintanance, and have friends that are realy good at construction, building things is easy I will post some pics of my DIY stand in a bit along with my unifinished DIY in line heater.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Damn what happened to all the pics of my diy skimmer?

I want to build one just for a project. maybe even a 180 gl. skimmer for a 75 gl. tank.

help me out guys.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

You can get a good quality used skimmer from Ebay for $40-50. DIY airstone kind is uselss. I've one, trust me.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i use an airstone driven diy skimer on my 29, it skims great.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

that really dosent help much guys I would have no idea where to even begin with placing the airstones let alone building the contraption.

I seen a link some where but you guys have to under sttand that i m not a home improvement guy. and I no tech onbuilding stuff, just cnsider mea new born when it comes to diy, building stuff plumbing, or any thing that dosent come in a box with directions.

hell I had problems with putting my sump together the first time, if that tells you any thing


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2006)

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthre...25&pagenumber=1

Anything is possible!


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

thanks danny good help as always.

ill look into it on monday, I gotta work all weekend 12 hrs a day


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2006)

No prob, pics got changed because I just linked them, but for anyone interest check out pages 13-16 for pictures


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

that has me thinking twice on buying a skimmer for my new system


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

illnino said:


> that has me thinking twice on buying a skimmer for my new system


I would never pay for a large skimmer, build it man. Youve got awesome DIY skills.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

hey before you two start making out, that was some good info danny.


----------



## eL^Mexican (Apr 18, 2006)

hey trillion have you tried to do your diy skimmer?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

ive done some major thinking and it would be much easier, cheaper, and possibly better i just buy the terminator two skimmer. i can get it for 138. extremely cheap and a good skimmer, low price is because theya re new on the market.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

eL^Mexican said:


> hey trillion have you tried to do your diy skimmer?


no el mexican, I haven't tried, I steal have no idea how to go about doing it, I'm just gonna buy one whenever I need one I guess.


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthre...mp;pagenumber=1
> 
> Anything is possible!


Was reading and it seams like you could just buy one for the same price. They are quoting $100 pumps and such.


----------

